# Fayette Co, OH - Sargeant SM RETURNED!!! Abandoned w Sister



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Sargeant: Petfinder

*More About Sargeant*

Sarge is an 9 year old neutered male German Shepherd. He and his friend Maddie were abandoned by their owners when they moved and now they are needing new homes. They are closely bonded and need to stay together. Sarge is about 80 lbs and has been kept in a kennel. He would love a nice yard to run around in. Please call Savannah 740-572-0650 or Bob 740-572-0656 

Sargeant is spayed/neutered. 
*My Contact Info*


Fayette County Dog Pound
Washington Court House, OH
740-335-6630


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump for Sargeant. 

What a hunk! Hope he and his sister get a home together.


----------



## ApacheVA (Mar 15, 2010)

Hope they find a home soon. Love his longer coat.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

4/1/10: Sarge's adoption fell thru, along with his sister, Maddie, and they are back at the shelter. Mods, pls put back in URGENT


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

UGH! What happened?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

bump him and his sister... need her link...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-madison-sf-returned-abandoned-w-brother.html


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I am so sick of people doing this to dogs! Talking about the more senior dogs, just abandoning them or dropping them off at shelters! I am sorry to vent, but this guy and his friend deserve a rescue to COMMIT! Anyone up that way?????????


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

_*Per Debbie at Dog's Hope the e-mail that she did receive said*_

_*The following sweet, bonded German Shepherds are at Fayette County Dog Pound in Washington Court House, Ohio~Both are scheduled to be EUTHANIZED ON FRIDAY APRIL 16, 2010...*_


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

This is ridiculous. How could this beautiful pair not be adopted, or pulled? If it's matter of a pull fee, I'll pay it. What needs to be done?

Jelpy


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Jelpy said:


> This is ridiculous. How could this beautiful pair not be adopted, or pulled? If it's matter of a pull fee, I'll pay it. What needs to be done?
> 
> Jelpy


 It's not just a question of a pull fee - they have to have somewhere to go......and it's not easy finding someone to adopt or even foster two dogs at the same time. Poor guys, all they have is each other.
_________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

UGH. These poor best friends...They only have till Friday!!

I can help with pull fees (just pm me) and/or even fostering if they can be gotten clear to the other side of PA....

-Yvonne


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adopted


----------

